# time?



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

I follow a really good guy on twitter that has left android due to the time that it takes. Android take a lot of time for us for lack of a better term flashers. I am not a dev by any means. I have done my fair share of teaking or themeing but not a true dev. I have a 6 month old son and I have to say I think I am addicted to my phone. All joking aside I spend all my time on twitter or these forums looking for the next mod, It is getting a little out of control. Maybe it's time for a change. I need help.


----------

